# my vacation



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Perhaps over Spring break or shortly after the summer the family and I are going I hope to take a vacation. I'm drooling over the thought of going to Maine and eating Lobster! Momoreg, Cape, etc. you are on the East Coast. Any thoughts, suggestions? I'm having a hard time thinking of anything(any surprise there?) We are not wealthy, but hungry and of course nothing beats the East Coast except for Alaska and that will have to wait for an insurance settlement!
Any ideas will help.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've been to Maine only once, and it was early summertime. I visited a friend who was living in York Beach. It was kinda like a cape codfamily community, not too crowded, and right around the corner from Kennebunkport. Needless to say, I went there about 15 years ago, long before Kennebunkport became well known. I don't know how much it's changed since then. It may be much more expensive. But it was charming. Very New England. A lot like parts of the cape. 
And I've never been to Ogunquit, but will go soon, I'm sure.

Have you considered Acadia? Again, I've never been, but will make it a point to one day soon.

Last summer, we spent a weekend in Woodstock, VT. It was such a charming little town, with lots of summer activities, shopping, etc. Unfortunately, a few of the restaurants were closed for the season. There's a lot of hiking around there, the Simon Pearce glassblowing factory is up there, and there's lots of handmade pottery, ma and pa shops, covered bridges, etc. I wish I could live up there...

Let us know more sbout what you are interested in doing. I gather you're feeling better.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Chrose,

Nice to see you (well not see you ,but you know what I mean).
I have a great book called places to go with children in New England by Diane bair and Pamala Wright Chronicle books. It breake down each N.E state into districts and then breaks it down in to beaches,Inns,dinning etc.i don't know how old your children are but maine covers it all, Acadia national park in the bar hardor area,boothbayharbor has great boat rides where you learn about lobstering,it has the seaquarium. I take my family every summer to Cape Cod, we have a little cottage in eastham on the outer cape. You have the national seashore beaches that President kennedy declaired.Nickerson state park in brewster in bueatiful,Oysters and lobsters in wellfleet Yum,Chatham has to be one of the most bueatiful towns on the cape.
And P. Town is always fun,best fudge and taffy on earth.You can also hop on a ferry and be in marthas vinyard in less then an hour or nantucket in about two hours.
The bike trails that run from orleans to i think wellfleet are well laid out and very user freindly, You can take a dune cruise up in P.Town that's a blast..and last year my family and some freinds went out to the outer beaches off of nauset beach.You lower your air pressure to 15 pounds pack a grill beverages everything you need and you come out onto the most wonderful sacluded beach. You set up camp and party all day 
If you can find that book i think it would be helpful. And if you come through CT please stop by and say Hey.
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...and don't forget to go whale watching!


----------

